# shrimp and eggs, Breeding



## Zombie Fish (Feb 13, 2012)

My ghost shrimp has been carrying arround eggs for about two weeks now. How long does it take for shrimp eggs to hatch? Is it possible they did not get fertilized? My males have died off shortly after I noticed her carrying eggs and I am left with two females 
I also found it odd my shrimp were mysteriously dying off and she was getting ready to reproduce. If there was something wrong with my water she wouldn't produce eggs would she???


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I'm not sure about ghost shrimp, but shrimps are usually berried for a month before they hatch. Also, ghost shrimp fry cannot live in fresh water.


----------



## Zombie Fish (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info Splur. Do they need brackish water, how much aquarium salt do i add to get brackish? Is it Ok to move her to a 1 gal and raise the fry in there my other tank inhabitants would not like brackish.
5 Hengels Rasboras
Java Moss
Java fern


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

If they are the ghost shrimp you get as feeders from the pets stores then try this thread. I had some fun breeding them a while back.


----------



## Zombie Fish (Feb 13, 2012)

Great tread arc, very detailed. My shimps were sold as feeders for 50c each at Big Als in Mississauga. I am aware that there are differnt species of shrimp sold under the name ghost shrimp. 
Her eggs are brown, I've seen pics of some with green eggs. Any Idea what species I have?
Clearest pic of the shrimp I have at the moment.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Palaemonetes paludosus

Same as the ones I bred. Good time of the year to breed as well since its so sunny, you can get green water in a few days. The colour of the eggs isn't too much of an issue but once you see little eyes on the eggs then they will hatch in a matter of days


----------

